# Access Panel for Trip Waste



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

Just got a plumbing inspection and the inspector wants access panels behind the tubs so that the slip joint nuts can be accessed on the trip waste. The way I see it is if there was ever a leak the only way it would be discovered would be if it was dripping through the ceiling, so even if you had an access to get to the slip joint nuts you still need to remove the ceiling Sheetrock to replace it thereby making access to get to the nuts. Just seems like common sense to me. I felt like saying " is that the best you can find as far as a problem with this rough?"


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's code here in NC, if you have slip joint connections they must be accessible. 

I never use them, PVC glue type only. No need for an access panel.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just ask him under what section of the code book are you referring to so I can see what you are saying...

That ussually clears things up pretty fast... not in the code then forget about it...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

IPC 405.8

Access to concealed connections. Fixtures with concealed slip-joint connections shall be provided with an access panel or utility space 12" (305 mm) in its smallest dimension or other approved arrangement so as to provide access to slip-joint connections for inspection and repair.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Just ask him under what section of the code book are you referring to...


Been a requirement for quite a while.

*IPC 1995:*
406.11 Access to concealed connections. Fixtures with concealed slip-joint connections shall be provided with an access panel or utility space at least 12in in its smallest dimension.....


----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

but no-hub connections can be concealed


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

artisancorp said:


> but no-hub connections can be concealed


Last I heard.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

artisancorp said:


> but no-hub connections can be concealed


Perhaps because they are slip joint connections?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Been a requirement for quite a while.
> 
> *IPC 1995:*
> 406.11 Access to concealed connections. Fixtures with concealed slip-joint connections shall be provided with an access panel or utility space at least 12in in its smallest dimension.....


Last time I looked at our code book... which has been some time... we were not allowed to conceal a ptrap with a union connection.... also a motor on a whirlpool tub... never heard of it for the drain and overflow.

I guess I might have to get the new code book from one of my guys and see if that is in it now..


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

artisancorp said:


> but no-hub connections can be concealed



and whats the problem with no-hub


----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

that the possibility of a no hub connection springing a leak and a slip joint springing a leak are the same and they are both a mechanical connection.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

artisancorp said:


> Just got a plumbing inspection and the inspector wants access panels behind the tubs so that the slip joint nuts can be accessed on the trip waste. The way I see it is if there was ever a leak the only way it would be discovered would be if it was dripping through the ceiling, so even if you had an access to get to the slip joint nuts you still need to remove the ceiling Sheetrock to replace it thereby making access to get to the nuts. Just seems like common sense to me. I felt like saying " is that the best you can find as far as a problem with this rough?"


WTF ... A plumber, why no access panel? From a service standpoint it should be be there so the little brown spot can be fixed before it becomes a gaping hole ... The leak or leaks could be from a overflow gasket, a shoe gasket leak, a blown O-Ring on a spout. Yes the access should also be big enough to emcompass the faucet [back side]. How about checking for a tile leak, or just putting in some backer for grab bars. My hat is off to the inspector who called you on it! MORE SHOULD !!


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

artisancorp said:


> that the possibility of a no hub connection springing a leak and a slip joint springing a leak are the same and they are both a mechanical connection.


Have to disagree with you there... the chance of no hub leaking is comparable to a hub joint (wiped or gasket) or a copper joint...

I've seen slip connections fail after running a snake down through... or the cheap brass gives out or the rubber fails...

I definitely agree with Bill, more access is always a good thing...

And while were at it how about let's not put a diverter perpendicular to another or back to back or on the outside wall...

List can go on and on...

Me, I'm of the opnion that apprentices should have to do time in new construction and in service so we stop screwing ourselves...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> WTF ... A plumber, why no access panel? From a service standpoint it should be be there so the little brown spot can be fixed before it becomes a gaping hole ... The leak or leaks could be from a overflow gasket, a shoe gasket leak, a blown O-Ring on a spout. Yes the access should also be big enough to emcompass the faucet [back side]. How about checking for a tile leak, or just putting in some backer for grab bars. My hat is off to the inspector who called you on it! MORE SHOULD !!


 
Well said Bill.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, come guys drywall guys and painters got to work too. :laughing:


----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

I Passed the inspection so it has nothing to do with me meeting the code the inspector wanted the builder to provide access to the trip wastes. I just personally thought it was idiotic cause that's the way it has been done since before I was born.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Personally I like how you can't have compression couplings on water concealed. But yet you can have the compression fittings for csst concealed. At least with the couplings on water you'll know when there is a leak. I guess if you come home to a pile of rubble you'll know the one on csst leaked.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

artisancorp said:


> I Passed the inspection so it has nothing to do with me meeting the code the inspector wanted the builder to provide access to the trip wastes. I just personally thought it was idiotic cause that's the way it has been done since before I was born.


 



Sounds like he (or she) gave you a conditional pass provided you comply and install an access panel behind the SJ fittings. So don't let inspector come back on the final (trim-out) and see that the access panel wasn't insalled.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Personally I like how you can't have compression couplings on water concealed. But yet you can have the compression fittings for csst concealed. At least with the couplings on water you'll know when there is a leak. I guess if you come home to a pile of rubble you'll know the one on csst leaked.


Anyone who puts a CSST compression coupling inside a wall is IN-FREAKING-SANE!! Nuts, IMO. I mean...the stuff comes in 500' spools, why would you need to put one in a wall??



artisancorp said:


> that the possibility of a no hub connection springing a leak and a slip joint springing a leak are the same and they are both a mechanical connection.


The biggest difference between a no-hub fitting and a compression W&O is that the no-hub should have been tested to a minimum 10' head, and that compression waste & overflow has been tested to....nothing. Tub wastes will see hot water, cold water, thermal cycles and probably some physical movement. Unless you're talking about a cast iron tub, that waste & overflow is probably seeing a little movement from people getting in & out of the tub. Cast iron no-hub fittings shouldn't be seeing movement like that.

Just my opinion here, I may have no idea what I'm talking about


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't remember lack of access panels on a W&O with slip joints every being legal but I've only been doing this for 40-years. If you don't want an access panel either use brass ferrules or solder the W&O.

Mark


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

far as access panels go no having one for the tub not a big deal long as its on a inside wall. 
the worst is to have the supply and drain side in an outside wall on a slab. big money to fix


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds lame, Why don't we put all pipes on the interior side of the wall for easy access and inspection. New code "No pipes will be hidden behind drywall or other wall panels"


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Personally I like how you can't have compression couplings on water concealed. But yet you can have the compression fittings for csst concealed. At least with the couplings on water you'll know when there is a leak. I guess if you come home to a pile of rubble you'll know the one on csst leaked.


Technically, it's a flared fitting.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Technically, it's a flared fitting.


 
Technically your right. But you get my point. And for the other guy who said anyone who puts a coupling is insane. it was just a statement how one is legal and the other isnt.


----------

